# Sick Ram! What do I do?



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

She's lethargic, not going for food, and her gills are fast and maybe there's white/pink along the base of her dorsal fin. I just noticed the strangeness today. All of the other fish are active and fine, even her mate!

Is it a fungus? I have a 5 gallon but no filter or I'd separate her.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Tank parameters, type of Ram, tankmates, were there any new additions recently?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah, need more info


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry guys! Panic got the best of me. German Blue Ram x 2, 5 Rasboras, 5 Blue Emperor Tetras,7 corys, 1 BN pleco

30g well planted
0 ammonia
0 nitrites
5 Nitrates

No new fish
I'm going to do a little water change just in case.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Could she be egg-bound?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Is the fish still breathing rapidly? Are the fins clamped?


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, rapid breathing and sitting on a leaf looking very dull.


----------



## Beedans (Jun 20, 2013)

She died  wow that was so sudden...any clue what it could have been? What works so quickly?


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. When I read the condition you posted kind of expected it cause I lost a few rams this way. Usually is cause they were from a bad batch to start with. Real cause not to sure possibly bacterial infection but mines is doing fine now.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

What were your pH/gH/kH?


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

How long have you had her for


----------

